# [gelöst][Grub]Keine Lust zu booten ...

## LeftShift

Hallöchen,

ich habe gestern mein System neu aufgesetzt aber irgendwie meint Grub: "is nich". Das Linux ist auf der zweiten Platte (sdb). Ich habe die erste primärer Partition (sdb1) mit ext2 formatiert und benutze sie als '/boot'. Ich bin wie immer nach Anleitung vorgegangen: Linux gebaut und installiert und dann den Grub installiert (emerge grub). Im Grubprompt:

1. set root (hd1,0)

2. setup (hd1)

3. quit

Alles ohne Fehlermeldung.

Wenn ich nun neu starte und im Bootmanager (bootus) Gentoo wähle kommt nur das Wörtchen 'Grub' und dann aus die Maus der Bock steht. Ich habe schon den Kernel neu gebaut, Grub neu installiert aber immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Das ist garantiert wieder bloß eine Kleinigkeit aber ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.   :Confused: 

Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich noch schauen könnte?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

leftshift

----------

## slick

Probier mal setup (hd0)  statt setup (hd1). gehts dann?

----------

## LeftShift

Grub soll schon auf der zweiten Platte installiert werden (hd1). Innerhalb des Bootmanagers kann ich ja wählen welche Platte benutzt werden soll. Das Dumme ist ja es hat immer funktioniert. Ich wollte nur neu aufsetzen weil ich das System so verbogen hatte.

----------

## Josef.95

 *LeftShift wrote:*   

> [...]Wenn ich nun neu starte und im Bootmanager (bootus) Gentoo wähle kommt nur das Wörtchen 'Grub' und dann aus die Maus der Bock steht. Ich habe schon den Kernel neu gebaut, Grub neu installiert aber immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Das ist garantiert wieder bloß eine Kleinigkeit aber ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.[...]

 

Hm.., nutzt du da zwei Bootmanager (hintereinander) ?

oder was ist "bootus" ?

und wenn ja, ist das so beabsichtigt?

Sorry ich kenne "bootus" nicht.

/edit:

Meine neugier lies mich mal kurz nachsehen..

da ich im Portage-Tree nichts dazu fand, schaute ich in einer Suchmaschine

siehe: http://www.boot-us.de/

Die frage ist nun, ist das wirklich so beabsichtigt, braucht man zwei Bootmanager?

Kann dein "bootus" nicht direkt dein Gentoo booten?

wenn ja, dann wäre GRUB doch eigentlich überflüssig, oder?

----------

## LeftShift

Jau! Ich benutze zwei. Erst meldet sich 'bootus' für die Auswahl 'Windows' oder 'Linux', bei Auswahl 'Linux' meldet sich im Normalfall Grub und ich kann die konfigurierten Kernel auswählen.

----------

## Hollowman

Wieso bootest du das Windows nicht einfach mit Grub und lässt das Bootus weg? Oder nimmst nur Bootus? 2 mal Bootmanager ist doch Blödsinn.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, ich würde mich da auch für ein Bootmanager (vermutlich GRUB) entscheiden, und diesen dann so konfigurieren das alle vorhandenen OS damit gebootet werden können.

Ich kenne keinen Grund zwei Bootmanager nutzen zu müssen,

lasse mich da aber gern eines besseren belehren...  :Wink: 

----------

## LeftShift

Ist halt so gewachsen.   :Smile:  Kommt aus reiner Gewohnheit. 

Ich weiß nun aber immer noch nicht warum der Grub so zickt.   :Sad:  Ich habe nochmal alles neu compiliert ... gleiches Ergebnis. Naja, ist auch egal. Läuft es halt auf einem Bock nicht mehr.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..Ok

Aber ist es dann nicht möglich mit den "usboot" dein Gentoo direkt zu booten?

(warum erst den Umweg über GRUB nehmen)

"bootus" lässt sich doch sicher auch Konfigurieren!?

----------

## AmonAmarth

"mount /boot" eingegeben bevor "emerge grub"?

/boot/grub/grub.conf posten bitte...

----------

## LeftShift

'/boot' ist gemountet vor 'emerge grub'

meine grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 60

title Gentoo 2.6.31-r6

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sdb5

device.map:

(fd0)  /dev/fd0

(hd0)  /dev/sda

(hd1)  /dev/sdb

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi LeftShift,

ich hatte wegen 'nem Hardwaredefekt die Tage auch ein zerschrotetes System, und bei der Wiederherstellung mit Grub ein kurioses Erlebnis:

Trotz mehrfacher Neuinstallation von Grub auf meine altbewährte Weise (s.u. zur Info da andersartig...) habe ich ziemlich lange gebrauch um bei mir die eigentliche Ursache zu finden! 

Die Ursache war, dass sich im Verzeichnis /boot/grub eine menu.lst befand die satt auf grub.conf im gleichen Verzeichnis zu zeigen (ist ja bei Gentoo ein symbolischer Link auf grub.conf, statt wie bei den meisten anderen Distris umgekehrt - schönen Gruß auch an Tobias Scherbaum, in deinem sonst hervorragenden Buch ist das leider falsch dargestellt   :Wink:  )

auf eine grub.conf in mit Ellenlangem Pfad auf eine andere Partition zeigte. 

Diese wird beim drüberinstallieren beibehalten! Hab den -s Link händisch korrigiert, und alles war gut!

Ausserdem fand ich noch in /boot einen falschen Link boot der beim anwählen nicht dafür sorgte eine ebene tiefer ins gleiche Verz. abzutauchen, auch den hatte ich Zeitgleich gelöscht.

Natürlich kannst du auch einfach deine /boot Verzeichnisse löschen, Gruß neu installieren, deinen kernel wieder ins /boot kopieren, und dann mit der grub shell so wie du's zuvor gemacht hast mit root  und dann setup alles nochmal installieren / verifizieren.

Ich hoffe dann wird auch bei dir alles gut...

Das hier noch zur Info, um eine andere Grub Installmethode aufzuzeigen die ich gerne verwende, um nur Grub zu installieren, ohne vorher Chrooten zu müssen:

1. Gentoo LiveCD oder besser sysresccd (SystemRescueCD) starten.

2. Die Partition in die dein Grub installiert werden soll

nach /mnt/gentoo mounten, also z.B. 

```
#mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo
```

3. Grub mit der option --root-directory installieren, die dann dorthin

zeigen soll, wo das grub Verzeichnis angelegt werden soll! Konkret:

```
#grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/gentoo /dev/sda
```

sda satt sda1 ist richtig wenn grub in den MBR geschrieben werden soll,

obwohl ja zuvor sda1 gemountet wurde, kein Druckfehler meinerseits!

Will man stattdessen mehrere Grub installieren um diese per Chainloader zu verketten, und soll grub nicht in den MBR geschrieben werden, sondern z.B in dern ersten Sektor der zweiten Partition der zweiten Platte, dann würde das so aussehen:

2. Die Partition in die dein Grub installiert werden soll

nach /mnt/gentoo mounten, also z.B. 

```
#mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo
```

3. Grub mit der option --root-directory installieren, die dann dorthin

zeigen soll, wo das grub Verzeichnis angelegt werden soll! Konkret:

```
#grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/gentoo /dev/sdb2
```

[/quote]

Viel Erfolg,

Andy.

----------

## LeftShift

Das ist doch mal was neues.  :Surprised:  Ich werde das heute Abend testen.

leftshift

----------

## LeftShift

Ist schon seltsam!  :Confused:  Durch die Antwort von @Randy Andy bin ich skeptisch geworden und habe die Bootpartition platt gemacht und neu formatiert. Ein 'emerge grub' den Kernel rauf kopiert und grub neu installiert. Lediglich beim Installieren von Grub habe ich den Versuch gemacht das Teil nicht in den MBR der zweiten Platte sondern in die Bootpartition zu installieren:

1. root (hd1,0)

2. setup (hd1,0)

3. quit

und ... es funktioniert.   :Very Happy: 

Was wäre es auch für eine öde Welt wenn immer alles gleich funktionieren würde!?

leftshift

----------

